# I'm never gonna get better



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

I just don't see how this will ever go away. It's been 5 months into my relapse and I'm in hell every single damn day. Life makes absolutely no sense to me, like what is the point of anything, im trapped in this bubble 24/7 and I just don't know how much longer I can do this.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

we r all like that dog, im at the part ( a year in ) and i finally just came to acceptance with it, yes its hell, but ive been like this for a year so im use to it, at first its hard to call this crap feeling normal, but u should get use to it and thats a good sign,

bruh just realize this shit sucks, u gotta live thru this shit, me

when i start feeling shitty, i just continue doing what im doing, like ill be opening up my fridge and id get weird feelings or thoughts, and i just say fuck this and continue doing what im doing

have someone to talk to, i know its hard, but it can help

accept it dog, idk what ur going thru, my symptoms suck ass

id say get a job, it helps the day go by faster, and exposing urself to the real world is a good thing

idk dog thats the best i got for u

if u have any questions maybe i can help


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

also put some life goals down, just work towards them

its like being in jail

r u just gonna sit there and be sad and rot

or r u gonna lift weights everyday and better urself until were free

ya know

im working, saving money up, gonna go into this trade school, and start my career

i was waiting for this shit to be over, but thats not the way

just work towards life goals

if u wanna lose weight, lose weight

if u wanna go to school, idk how school is with this crap, but id say go to school

ive heard some people doing school and having this crap, just gotta do what u gotta do

ya mean


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Don't lose hope ive had this going on 2 years soon and I'm not gonna give up hope becsuse ice seen people on here that have recovered after having it much longer then me .
It's hard to be positive believe me i know 
But gettimg negative just makes anxiety and anxiety is the reason for this crap


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

I just don't see how I'm gonna get back to normal and not feel the way I do. From the second I wake up to when I go to sleep I'm in hell and I can't seem to get out. I don't know how I recovered the first time and I don't know why I haven't recovered or why it came back. I think about suicide all the time because this "life" makes absolutely no sense at all


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Remember all of us humans are in the same boat. None of us chose to be here on this Earth. I came to realize today that all these "what ifs" and searches for "meaning" in life are all human concepts. Language was created by humans. The universe doesn't ask questions or concern itself with "why". It just simply is so. Stay strong brother. Get spiritual. I sincerely mean this. Find a spiritual explanation for your consciousness. Do NOT adopt nihilism. They are toxic and wrong. It won't be easy and anxiety will get in the way, I realize this. But I did this today and I feel so much better than I have in months. I'm hoping it lasts. I hope it works for you as well.

For the record, I have had DP since January, minus one week in March before I stupidly relapsed. You will get better. I promise.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

caseyb086 said:


> I just don't see how I'm gonna get back to normal and not feel the way I do. From the second I wake up to when I go to sleep I'm in hell and I can't seem to get out. I don't know how I recovered the first time and I don't know why I haven't recovered or why it came back. I think about suicide all the time because this "life" makes absolutely no sense at all


how did it come back? did u smoke weed or have a mental break down or something

how long ago did u have dp the first time

and that waking up feeling it, yuh i had the same thing, idk dude, just have peace with urself and go on with ur life


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

caseyb086 said:


> I just don't see how I'm gonna get back to normal and not feel the way I do. From the second I wake up to when I go to sleep I'm in hell and I can't seem to get out. I don't know how I recovered the first time and I don't know why I haven't recovered or why it came back. I think about suicide all the time because this "life" makes absolutely no sense at all


This may not mean much, but I wanted to say it anyway.

I've felt the same way you have. Trapped and frustrated, as if I was never going to make it out. I've felt that way *twice* in my life and recovered.

I know that the road ahead seems daunting and it feels so far away, but please don't give up. You'll get there and you'll be happy you pushed yourself through.

I believe in you.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

SolomonOrlando said:


> This may not mean much, but I wanted to say it anyway.
> 
> I've felt the same way you have. Trapped and frustrated, as if I was never going to make it out. I've felt that way *twice* in my life and recovered.
> 
> ...


have u recovered? any tips man, i feel like ive been the same this whole month, i keep busy working

well i shouldnt say the same, but i think i get better in the stuff i dont focus on, whatever

any tips u can provide, like maybe vitamins?

or anything, im year 1 into this crap, and feel like im so far away


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

M1k3y said:


> have u recovered? any tips man, i feel like ive been the same this whole month, i keep busy working
> 
> well i shouldnt say the same, but i think i get better in the stuff i dont focus on, whatever
> 
> ...


Yes, I have recovered. 

Honestly, it's probably advice you've heard over and over again.


Make sure to socialize and get involved deeply with your hobbies.
Get your diet in order and make sure you get proper nutrition.
Exercise often - it'll release plenty of endorphins which can lower stress.

I haven't tried any specific medications or supplements, so I can't give you any advice there, but the things I listed above really helped me break out of my unreality. It's difficult to do because you need the motivation to actually start doing all of it, but once you have done these things for a week or so, you should start to see distinct changes in your mood and mindset. Other than that, I'd really recommend finding a psychologist if it is applicable to you. People underestimate the value that a therapist can offer, especially when it comes to controlling the inherent obsessive thoughts we get with our depersonalization.

Hope this helps!


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm just so consumed with my unreal thoughts and that's nothing around me makes sense and my
Life doesn't make sense and being alive and here doesn't make sense. I just don't know if I can do it anymore. Like when is it supposed to get better?? Will it ever get better?? Cuz the way I feel it feels like I'm stuck and will never get out


----------



## Marisa (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm sorry that you're feeling this way. I feel the same way too and I know it's very difficult!


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Maddykip said:


> Does anything make it better? Family, friends, anything?
> Can you go somewhere new to take your mind off things feeling unreal? Have you spoken with a psychologist?
> I'm sorry you're dealing with this, it really is the worst thing I've even been through. I keep thinking back to times that I thought were hard and they're laughable compared to this...


This may sound kind of weird, but does anyone actually feel more anxiety being around their family and friends? Like, the thought of them not being real is scarier than your average joes you run into at the supermarket and such?


----------

